# Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside



## Holly604 (17. Januar 2013)

Hey,

Ich bin ca vor 1,5 Jahren mit dem Angeln, offiziel und legal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , angefangen (meist Spinnfischen). Die ersten Erfolge hatte ich nun auch (80cm zander, 92 cm Hecht, 97cm Aal).

Möchte nun aber mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen. Ich komme aus dem  Münsterland (Rheine). Als Vereinsgewässer haben wir ein paar Seen (inkl  Salmonidenbestand), den Dortmunder-Ems-Kanal, die Ems und einen Bach.

Ich habe im Urlaub mal einen Tag einen Schnupperkurs am Ijsselmeer gemacht (auf Friedfische).

Wenn das nich ganz abwägig ist, würde ich gerne mit dieser Methode anfangen.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Brauche ich einen Kurs um all die Techniken zu erlernen oder kann man sich das auch selbst beibringen?

2. Welches Buget muss ich einplanen? Also für eine Anfängerausrüstung  die nicht komplett schrott ist. Hat vll jemand von euch eine abzugeben?


----------



## WK1956 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo,



Holly604 schrieb:


> Nun meine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Brauche ich einen Kurs um all die Techniken zu erlernen oder kann man sich das auch selbst beibringen?
> 
> 2. Welches Buget muss ich einplanen? Also für eine Anfängerausrüstung die nicht komplett schrott ist. Hat vll jemand von euch eine abzugeben?


 
zu 1.: Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall einen Kurs empfehlen. Nicht um alle Techniken zu erlenen sondern um die Grundlagen sauber zu erlernen.
Es ist sehr einfach jemanden die Grundlagen des Fliegenfischens beizubringen.
Es ist unglaublich schwierig jemanden falsch Erlerntes wieder abzugewöhnen.

zu 2.: Für eine vernünftige Einsteigerausrüstung (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) würde ich so etwa 200 bis 300 Euro veranschlagen.
Komplettsets würde ich gar nicht erst anschauen, irgendetwas ist da meistens Schrott.

Meine Empfehlung wäre, sich einen vernünftigen Kurs auszusuchen, dort auch verschiedene Geräte zu testen  und sich dann was aussuchen was einem liegt und was man auch bezahlen kann.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Holly604 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Danke Werner.

Weiss jemand, ob im Raum 48432 (Rheine) gute und nicht zu teure Kurse angeboten werden? 50km Umkreis sind auch kein Problem (Münster?).


----------



## Stefan72 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo,

erst mal möchte ich mich Werners´s Ausführungen anschließen. Ein Kurs ist ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Noch besser wäre es, wenn Dich ein erfahrener FF ab und zu begleiten könnte, wenn Du denn einen im Bekanntenkreis hast. Es ist nämlich nicht ganz einfach, das im Kurs Erlernte in der Praxis dann auch umzusetzen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du vom FF auch in der Theorie noch nicht sehr viel weißt, daher würde ich Dir empfehlen, noch ein begleitendes Fachbuch zu kaufen. Empfehlen kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Silberreiher (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo, 

du kannst dir das selbst beibringen, insofern du sehr sehr viel zeit mitbringst und den willen, dich einzulesen in die materie und über dvd´s zu lernen...

ich hab es so gemacht, aber im nachhinein behaupte ich, ich hätte mir mindestens ein jahr lernphase + diverse anfängerfehler sparen können, wenn ich einen nur 2 oder 3 tägigen einsteigerkurs belegt hätte... 

also, mein rat: plane ca. 100euro für einen solchen kurs ein, oder suche zumindest jemanden, der fliegenfischer ist, und dem du was abkucken kannst. 

zum anfang würd ich dir kein extremes billig-set anraten, denn auf solchem ramsch lernt man auch nicht vernünftig. gleichzeitig solltest du auch das absolut hochpresige segment vermeiden, denn du kannst sehr wahrscheinlich jetzt noch nicht einschätzen, was genau du benötigst. 

eine gute beratung von freunden oder im fachgeschäft bringt dich bestimmt weiter. und hol dir mehrere meinungen ein und wäge die dann ab! 

kauf dir ein übersichtliches buch zum fliegenfischen, und blätter da mal intensiv rum: z.b. hans eiber, "was ist fliegenfischen". danach wirst du schon viel schlauer sein. 

nochmal zum preis. mein grober tipp: keine neue rute unter hundert, keine neue schnur unter dreißig euro. keine extrem hohe oder niedrige rutenklasse, das ist was für spezielle bedingungen und für geübte werfer. falls zielfisch forelle döbel etc im fluss: rutenklasse 5. falls größere karpfen + hechte im see: rutenklasse 7-8. (schnurklasse immer entsprechend der rutenklasse wählen) ich würde mit der kleineren rute beginnen, da lernst du das werfen besser... 

grüße!

ps: wenn du die erste nix-könner-lernphase überstanden hast, und deine fische fängst, und immer besser wirst, wirst du bald nichts anderes mehr wollen, als fliegenfischen!


----------



## Holly604 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Jau danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Habe jetzt einen Kurs in direkter Nähe (5km) bei unserem Nachbarverein im Mai gebucht. Sofern dieser stattfindet (min 5 Teilnehmer) werden es 4 Tage mit großem Praxisanteil. Der ganze Spass kostet 100€. Denke das ist für 4 Tage mehr als fair.

Ausrüstung werd ich mir dann wohl gebraucht nach dem Kurs kaufen. Hab zwar schon einige Angebote bekommen, aber ich warte mal lieber ab.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Frage bezüglich der Einsteigerlektüre. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Ich höre immer von "Das/was ist Fliegenfischen". Anscheinend gibt es davon mehrere Auflagen.
Vll hat ja jemand einen direkten Link oder möchte seine Ausgabe gebraucht los werden

Gruß Holly


----------



## Silberreiher (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo, 

hier gibts das Buch für 15 Eu:
http://www.amazon.de/Das-ist-Fliegenfischen-Hans-Eiber/dp/3405158125

Das Buch ist auf dem neuesten Stand, und zeigt dir das wichtigste über Technik und Taktik des Fliegenfischens. Du lernst was nymphen, streamern und Trockenfliegenfischen ist, du lernst das wichtigste über Wurfstile, Trickwürfe, Rutenaktionen, Schnurtypen, und diverse unterschiedliche Fliegentypen, sowie das Verhalten am Wasser (Pirschfischen!)... 

Alles sehr leserlich, kurz und knapp gehalten und mit vielen Bildern..

Kann ich nur empfehlen,  kannst auch davon später immer wieder noch was lernen, wenn du nicht mehr reiner Anfänger bist. 

Dass du dein Gerät nach dem Kurs kaufst, ist sehr gut! Denn dann wirst du wissen ob du eine schnelle oder eine mittelschnelle, eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion oder progressiver Aktion oder etc... willst, und was das überhaupt bedeutet! Das Buch hilft dir bei dieser Entscheidung übrigens auch weiter! 

Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## graylingattraktor (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Also ich denke was das Geld angeht solltest du ,wie schon geschieben wurde ca. 300 Euro für das Gerät einplanen.
Ich weiß ja nicht was du schon alles hast, aber Unterfangkescher, Fliegen plus Dosen, Vorfächer, Polbrille usw. solltest du dir auch anschaffen und solche Dinge kosten ja auch Geld!
Also ich würde nochmal mindestend einen 100ter drauf legen!

Aber es lohnt sich!|supergri


----------



## volkerm (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Geh bei John Norris in England einkaufen. Das ist da Breitensport. Und günstig. Kauf Literatur; so schwer ist das nicht. Erstmal reicht eine Wiese mit 6er Zeug in 9 Fuss. Die Leinen bei Norris sind billig; da kann man verschleissen. Ohne jeglichen Kurs kann man sogar die Keys befischen- oder Striper in Maine. 

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Kunde (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

hallo,
ich war jetzt auch die ersten paar male mit der fliegenrute los, fische gabs bislang noch nicht aber dafür ein paar fragen:

erstes problem: nachdem ich die schnur eingestrippt habe liegen immer so 5-8meter vor meinen füßen, vor der rutenspitze hängen nur der beginn der keule und das vorfach+fliege. jetzt muss ich erst etliche male die wurfbewegung machen, bis ich die schnur die auf dem boden lag, wieder in die luft bekomme. ist das normal oder gibt es da nen trick?

nächstes proble: wie erkenne ich beim nymphen fischen den biss? habe bislang meistens ein hellen bachflohkrebsimitat gefischt im es im flachen wasser mit den augen verfolgen zu können. in schnellfließendem wasser, tiefen gumpen oder rauschen ist das jedoch nicht möglich. wie kann ich dort nen eventuellen biss erkennen?

dritte frage: fischt man flußaufwärts oder abwärts, oder ist das einfach geschmackssache? ich habs mir jetzt flußauf angewöhnt da ich es beim spinnfischen genau so mache....

falls jemand mir helfen kann bitte mal was dazu schreiben..

danke, 

kunde


----------



## perikles (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

also, als nicht-profi würde ich sagen, man lässt immer ca.2-4m von der fliegenschnur draussen, ein paar leerwürfe muss man immer machen, je kürzer die schnur, desto schwieriger kann das auswerfen sein, jedenfalls ist das bei mir so, 

den biss erkenne ich immer an der schwimmschnur, wenns einen kurzen zug gib, oder die nymphe "hängt" oder die schwimmschnur abtaucht, 

ich passe immer die vorfachlänge der gewässertiefe an, 
notfalls hilft ein bissanzeiger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3klouEnYuLg

also, wenn ich  bei mir beim auslauf fische, fische ich leichte schwebende nymphe stromauf
schwere nymphen stromab, mit leichten strips
oder beides, jedenfalls muss man sehr konzentriert sein,

so mache ich das ganze

als anfänger probiere es doch mal mit einer nassfliege, das ist ein super einfaches fliegenfischen


----------



## Silberreiher (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo! 

Aller Anfang ist schwer! Aber lass dich von den paar Einstiegsproblemen nicht abschrecken! Zu deinen Fragen: 

"ich war jetzt auch die ersten paar male mit der fliegenrute los, fische gabs bislang noch nicht aber dafür ein paar fragen:

erstes problem: nachdem ich die Schnur eingestrippt habe liegen immer so 5-8meter vor meinen füßen, vor der rutenspitze hängen nur der beginn der keule und das vorfach+fliege. jetzt muss ich erst etliche male die wurfbewegung machen, bis ich die Schnur die auf dem boden lag, wieder in die luft bekomme. ist das normal oder gibt es da nen trick?"

*Die Schnur die "am Boden" liegt kannst du in der linken Hand, also in der Schnurhand in sog. "Klängen" oder, etwas kleiner, in 8er Schlaufen loose in der Hand halten. (So berührt nie Schnur den Boden) Beim Wurf öffnest du dann einfach wie ein Kellner der ein Tablett serviert die Hand und die Schnur kann schießen. Um´s genau zu lernen solltest du sehr gut googeln, oder jmd. haben, der dirs zeigt. 
Vor der Schnurspitze sollte immer ausreichend Schnur (1 bis einige Meter)+ Vorfach liegen, sonst hast du kein Gewicht für die nächsten Wurf draußen. Du musst nicht immer bis vor die Füße einstrippen, gerade wenn du in der Strömung fischst. Lerne, deine Schnur evtl durch C-Pick ups abzuheben, und dann per z.b. Switch Cast auszuwerfen... Generell kannst du zusätzlich durch Einsatz der Schnurhand ja auch in der Luft die Schnur nach belieben verlängern oder zu kürzen. Mir scheint, du hast, was das Einstrippen betrifft noch zu sehr die Spinnfischer-Logik: Schnur rein, dann Wurf, dann Schnur rein, dann Wurf... Beim Fliegenfischen arbeitest du aber mit der Strömung, mit Anhaftung auf dem Wasser,  mit Schnurzug und Gegenzug etc... Das ist alles viel dynamischer. Auch hier wirst du schneller Erfolge erzielen, wenn du jmd hast, oder einen Kurs besuchst. Ich habe zwar keinen Kurs besucht, denke mir aber gerade solche anfängliche Probleme hätte ich mir gut sparen können, durch ein paar Stunden mit einem Wurflehrer... *

"nächstes problem: wie erkenne ich beim nymphen fischen den biss? habe bislang meistens ein hellen bachflohkrebsimitat gefischt im es im flachen wasser mit den augen verfolgen zu können. in schnellfließendem wasser, tiefen Gumpen oder rauschen ist das jedoch nicht möglich. wie kann ich dort nen eventuellen biss erkennen?"

*Du darfst natürlich nicht die Nymphe beobachten, sondern dein Schnurende! #6 Manche markieren ihr Schnurende beim Nymphenfischen zusätzlich mit Bissanzeigern, Farbe, oder einer Fliege ohne Haken. Ich mag das nicht, aber soll jeder halten wie er will. *

"dritte frage: fischt man flußaufwärts oder abwärts, oder ist das einfach geschmackssache? ich habs mir jetzt flußauf angewöhnt da ich es beim spinnfischen genau so mache...."

*Man fischt, wie man will und  wie die Umstände es erfordern. Flussauf erfordert, oft ein bisschen mehr Können, weil man die Fische leicht überwirft, und weil man Schnur nicht beliebig verlängern kann. Für nen Wurf flussab ampfiehlt sich mit Nymphe oder Nassfliege der "WET FLY SWING" Googeln!*

Viele Grüße, und viel Freude mit der Fliege! 
Daniel

PS: Das Buch "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber ist eine ausgezeichnete und übersichtliche Hilfe für alle Fragen beim Einstieg!


----------



## Rausreißer (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Oh man, das sind Fragen…
  Ich glaube es wäre ganz gut, wenn Ihr erstmal euer Alter ins Profil stellt.

  Einem 14 Jährigen etwas nahe zu bringen, ist etwas anderes als mit einen 60 Jahre älterem Menschen zu kommunizieren, der schon die halbe Welt gesehen hat.

  Gute Tipps bedingen auf Vertrauen.

  Hier haben sich leider viele „Gute“ abgemeldet, die keine Lust mehr hatten das Thema “Wie findet Ihr meine neue Rute“ zu lesen..

  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h


----------



## T2sCorp (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Ein Sticky würde vielleicht viele Fragen von Einsteigern vorweg greifen.
Sie Suche nach "Anfänger" im Titel ergibt 57 Posts, in denen eigentlich alle Fragen beantwortet sein dürften.
Wenn ein Mod offen für solch ein Sticky ist und mir einige User mit ihrem Fachwissen zur Seite stehen würde ich mal einen Beitrag starten. Was haltet ihr davon?

TL Alex


----------



## perikles (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

super idee von mir ein eindeutiges ja


----------



## Silberreiher (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo Alex, klingt gut! #6


----------



## Seele (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Stickys mache ich euch schon, sofern die Themen dann gut und richtig beschrieben sind. Nur sollte man nicht wegen allem gleich nen Sticky machen, weil dann wirds auch wieder unübersichtlich.


----------



## Kunde (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Oh man, das sind Fragen…
> Ich glaube es wäre ganz gut, wenn Ihr erstmal euer Alter ins Profil stellt.
> 
> Einem 14 Jährigen etwas nahe zu bringen, ist etwas anderes als mit einen 60 Jahre älterem Menschen zu kommunizieren, der schon die halbe Welt gesehen hat.
> ...




weiß zwar nicht was es bringen soll aber gut... bin 23 jahre alt!

weiß auch nicht was an meinen fragen verkehrt sein soll?!? hab bewusst nen anfänger thread gewählt, damit man gleich mitbekommt, das ich in der materie noch neu bin...

gruß kunde

achja bevor ich es vergesse: dickes danke an die leute die meine fragen beantwortet haben und mir damit geholfen haben!


----------



## Rausreißer (5. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hallo Kunde,
  Ich finde es einfach besser, schlimm?

  Zur Frage:
  Es kommt aber auch aber auf die angestrebte Wurflänge an.
  Es gibt einen Trick das Vorfach in Schlaufen in der Hand zu halten.
  Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du Rechtshänder bist.
  Du sammelst also 3-5 Schlaufen mit ca. einem Meter Länge in der linken Hand, wobei Du dir die Schlaufen zwischen die Finger steckst. 
  Du fängst zwischen dem kleinen und den Ringfinger an und endest am Zwischenraum am Mittelfinger/Zeigefinger.
  Wenn Du dann die Keule in der Luft hast, lässt du die Schlaufen einfach los.
  Das ist die elegante Methode, die aber etwas Übung erfordert.

  Ist aber auch nicht immer so leicht insbesondere wenn Du in einem hohen Gebüsch (Goldrute, Himbeere) stehst.
  Da hilft ein eher ein Wattkorb/Schnurkorb.
  Aus denen kannst Du die Schnur einfach schiessen lassen.
  Da wird die Schur einfach rein- oder raufgestrippt.
  Kauf die bloß keinen Textilkram. Dann lieber die völlig überteuerte Orviswanne, #q

  oder den Jonny Fisker, den ich bevorzuge.
  Sehr gut funktioniert auch der Stripper, (Profi Fly Stripper) der eigentlich nur aus einer gekanteten Platte mit Gurt und ein paar Gummispitzen besteht.
  Auch hervorragend zum Reisen geeignet.
  Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man nicht immer auf der teuren Fliegenschnur rumtrampelt.

  Zum Nymphen.

  Eigentlich immer stromauf, nur bei schwacher Strömung oder in Kehren oder Kreiseln stromab.
  In den relativ flachen Heideflüssen kommst mit gezogen Fluorkarbonvorfächer oder
  einem einfachen Sink-Vorfach stromauf recht gut klar.
  Tippet 0,16-0,18, etwas über einem Meter lang
  Es gibt verschiedene Bissanzeiger als Antron, Knete oder Schaumklebeband.
  Die Knete verteilt sich leider überall, auf den Fliegen, Fingenägel, Rute usw.
  Besorg Dir die Kataloge von R.Heger und T. Dürkop.
  Soll keine Kaufempfehlung sein, dafür tummeln sich zu viele Anbieter im Net.

  Den Biss erkennst Du beim „stehen bleiben“ der Spitze/oder des Bissanzeigers,
  wie die anderen auch schon geschrieben haben.
  Wenn du Sink-Vorfächer oder schwere Goldkopf Nymphen fischst, hast Du natürlich auch viele Hänger…
  Aber so ist das nun mal, da gibt es noch viel zu Schreiben…

  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h

  PS: für die Heideflüsse werden immer wieder Fliegenfischer-Lehrgänge zB: 22. bis 24.3.2013 von den Vereinen für kleines Geld angeboten…


----------



## Kunde (5. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

@ rausreißer

nein nicht schlimm, hab ja nichts zu verbergen...

danke für deine tips, sowas hatte ich mir erhofft! damit kann ich was anfangen und hoffentlich meine beschriebenen probleme abstellen oder zumindest einigermaßen in den griff bekommen!

gruß kunde #h


----------



## Rausreißer (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfänger inside*

Hey Kunde, gerne,

  zum Stromauf-Nymphen ist eigentlich nur noch zur schreiben das man durch den Wasserdruck von „oben“ auf die Schur viel schneller in die Tiefe kommt.
  Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist in Grundnähe deutlich geringer als im Mittelwasser.
  Aus diesem Grund können sich viele Nährtiere, wie Köcher- oder Steinfliegenlarven usw. auch dort nur aufhalten.

  Den Fischen nützt das natürlich auch, weil sie dort den Energieverbrauch klein halten.
  Wenn Du an die Bode kommst, empfehle ich Dir die Ritz-D Nymphe.
  Größe 18-20. Tippet so um 0,15, 5 Rute...

  Zwar sind da die Fische meist klein, aber häufig und die Landschaft ist unglaublich.

  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h


----------

